# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ♦ Chaos Datacenter ♦ FFXIV Raid boosting/Levelling services - SHADOWBRINGERS/UCOB

## Mangobomb

*FFXIV Raid boosting/Levelling services. Shadowbringers raids, UCOB/Omega raids - All Chaos Datacenter*

We are a group of highly skilled individuals that pride ourselves with quality and an exceptional service. We have been selling on Cerberus since ARR and are trusted sellers capable of selling all content in the game, also ofering Levelling services for any class. Please message on me to discuss prices or availability on discord at Mangobomb#0377.

*We are currently selling:*

*Any raid mounts and raid loot 

Eden Savage content (When released) - Weekly loot runs

Shadowbringers content - Titania/Innocence EX mounts and Loot*

The Unending Coil of Bahamut 

Stormblood Raids - Alphascape/Deltascape/Sigmascape Savage and normal

Stormblood Trials - Seiryu/Suzaku/Tsukoyumi/Byakko/Shinryu/Lakshmi/Susano

All old content - Any content that is not listed here is also available, old pony mounts and birds!


Content can be purchased in certain forms such as single clear, farm or mount runs. Pricing will differ based on the fight and quantity of runs.

All agreements can be discussed privately with an aim to reply to any order within 12 hours. All content can be done 7 man or less and does not require any account details to be used.

We also offer package discounts on multiple runs! Prices are negotiable so please ask if you are interested!

We are selling on ALL Chaos Datacenter Servers!

Cerberus

Louisoix

Moogle

Omega

Ragnarok

Spriggan


If you are interested, please contact me on discord at *Mangobomb#0377* PM me in epvp site.

----------

